# Comment brancher 2 écrans?



## WebOliver (12 Février 2000)

Je possède un PowerMac 8500/180 avec un écran Sony 17". J'aimerais y joindre mon (ancien) écran Apple 13" pour pouvoir travailler avec 2 écrans.
Comment procédér?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2000)

La solution est de rajouter une carte vidéo dans ta machine pour brancher un deuxième écran. Le reste est plug and play et paramétrable à partir du tableau de bord "Moniteur" ou "Moniteur et Son".


----------



## WebOliver (12 Février 2000)

Merci pour la réponse.
Mais il faut acheter quoi comme carte (marque, prix).

Merci

Olivier


----------

